# WTB Cross Boss tubeless?



## cullinsb (Feb 6, 2007)

Any feedback on the WTB Cross Boss tubeless tires? I've been running Michelin Muds which work well but would like to go with something a bit wider with more volume for rough courses and routes. I've heard that the Boss tires run a little wider than the 35 mm they are marked. Comments?


----------



## thisisthebeave (Aug 30, 2015)

I ran them tubeless for a while. As a rear, they do not last very long. 500 miles of gravel/buff singletrack had mine wearing holes in the widewall and leaking sealant and the tread was 2/3 worn off so they got sketchy when braking too.

The good news is that they set up tubeless very easily, roll fast, and aren't unreasonably expensive.

Not my pic but the sidewall looked like this


----------



## Manning (Jul 8, 2010)

Easist tubless tire I've ever set up. They are big, carcass is 36mm wide on a 17mm inside width rim. Decent overall traction and rolling resistance.


----------



## November Dave (Dec 7, 2011)

They set up really easily on Stan's Grails and Pacenti SL23 and SL25 rims - easy install, instant floor pump inflation. 

They're very light, puncture fairly easily (small thorn straight into it first ride, sealant worked), huge (nearly 37mm wide on the above-mentioned rims), turn you into a hero on gravelly turns, can be run at crazy low pressures (they felt firm for me as a front tire at 21psi, I'm barely 160#), have very good rolling resistance, and I'm totally not surprised to hear that the sidewalls are giving way somewhat earlier than you might hope for. They're really light and really supple, both regular hallmarks of tires that die young.


----------



## atp0726 (Oct 20, 2015)

Ive, been racing these all season on Grail rims. Don't know if I could easily go back to a lower volume 32/33 lower volume tire at this point. They are amazing in dry conditions on dirt, grass you name it. I raced them on wet grass last weekend and did get some skidding but so did everyone else. 

I am still trying to find the sweet spot for TP as I can get these down to 20psi (165lbs) and the traction is great with no bottoming out. However, I am afraid of the tire folding over on itself at these pressures as well as the remount feels a bit squirmy.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

I'll say this for them- they kick arse in sand!
My problem w/ them has been getting them straight on the rim. For some reason, the tubeless valve is pushing the tire bead outwards and the rest of the tire doesn't seat like that, so it's very uneven. (NOT a knock on the tire- that's all on me).
Hella-easy to seal up tubeless though.


----------



## namaSSte (Jul 28, 2004)

I'll echo that getting them on straight isn't super easy (nor super hard just harder than some) but they setup tubeless easier than any tire I've tried. Raced mine this past weekend and the hooked up really really well in dry to damp as well as very loose dirt. Much bigger than the Tracers I had been using and was hesitant to leave. They roll as well and are every bit as predictable as the Tracer (a GREAT tire imo). Havent ridden them in slop yet so time will tell. I can say that the 35 is a very big difference in feel over the Tracer which is a smallish 33.


----------



## boostedcvc (Apr 11, 2007)

I just picked up a set of Cross Boss tires and plan to run them on Grails. Does anyone know why the Cross Boss tires are being listed as not compatible with Stans BST wheels? Sounds like everyone is setting them up fine.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

boostedcvc said:


> Does anyone know why the Cross Boss tires are being listed as not compatible with Stans BST wheels?


I don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## boostedcvc (Apr 11, 2007)

pretender said:


> I don't know what you are talking about.


From the biketiresdirect website and many others across the web:
"Wider tires set in much easier on tubeless rims and greatly reduce the likelihood of burping air when used at lower pressures. In addition to WTB's own TCS rim profiles, the Cross Boss sets up easily on the majority of tubeless compatible rims* (note: TCS tires such as the Cross Boss are not compatible with Stan's NoTubes BST rim profiles)*."


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

boostedcvc said:


> From the biketiresdirect website and many others across the web:
> "Wider tires set in much easier on tubeless rims and greatly reduce the likelihood of burping air when used at lower pressures. In addition to WTB's own TCS rim profiles, the Cross Boss sets up easily on the majority of tubeless compatible rims* (note: TCS tires such as the Cross Boss are not compatible with Stan's NoTubes BST rim profiles)*."


Whoa, that's a trip. Also on the Stan's site: "WTB TCS and UST 29 inch tires are too tight for Stan's Notubes rims and NoTubes licensed rims such as Sun Ringle Black Flag."

I find this a bit crazy. The TCS tires are UST-certified by Mavic, ferchrissakes. From what I've read, they are a bit difficult to get over Stan's rims (because Stan's have a relatively shallow center channel) but work fine once they're installed. But hey, buyer beware.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Stan's approaches the tubeless game differently than the UST standard most other folks have adopted. I'm sure it is mostly CYA for them, but definitely something to consider when pairing tires and rims.


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

When I mounted my Cross Boss tires to my Stans Iron Cross rims I wanted to kill someone by the time I was done. As said, due to Stan's tolerances it makes it a living chore to get them one, but once they are on they are not going anywhere.


----------



## boostedcvc (Apr 11, 2007)

TJay74 said:


> When I mounted my Cross Boss tires to my Stans Iron Cross rims I wanted to kill someone by the time I was done. As said, due to Stan's tolerances it makes it a living chore to get them one, but once they are on they are not going anywhere.


I just mounted a set of cross boss tires on Grails. They where tight but nothing that couldn't be mounted by hand. Slowly brought them up to around 60psi in order for the bead to set, then brought them back down. Can't wait to get out and ride.


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

I wish, there was no getting the Cross Boss on the Iron Cross rims by hand. Even with tire levers it was a chore, I ended up having to zip tie the tires down once I got the tire on as far as I could to keep the tire from backing off the rim.

It was a nightmare for sure, only made worse in the fact that I ripped the rim tape and had a leak that wouldn't seal so I had to take one of the wheels apart and re-tape the wheel in order to get it to seal and hold air.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

TJay74 said:


> I wish, there was no getting the Cross Boss on the Iron Cross rims by hand. Even with tire levers it was a chore, I ended up having to zip tie the tires down once I got the tire on as far as I could to keep the tire from backing off the rim.
> 
> It was a nightmare for sure, only made worse in the fact that I ripped the rim tape and had a leak that wouldn't seal so I had to take one of the wheels apart and re-tape the wheel in order to get it to seal and hold air.


If Stan's put a deeper center channel on their wheels it would not be a problem, but that would add grams, and they've always built for gram-counters.


----------

